# Low Pressure Drip Irrigation systems ??



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Been kicking it around for awhile now on getting some of that low pressure drip irrigation system. Its concept seems worthwhile and has merit, and its certainly cheap enough. My main interest is to water the rows and only the rows of my garden, and to have it done with one of those automatic timers. The garden is quite a distance from the house, and it seems once we start to water it something always comes up and its either water too long or not enough, or too late or wrong time, so a timer would solve this issue and take care of it automatically. 

Anyone have any experience with this low pressure irigation systems? How well do those battery operated timers work?

System I found of interest and seems to have the best features is at: http://dripwatering.com/


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

never used the drip systems but am also looking in to it. Being on a well, I have to watch my water ussege.

As for the timer, I have used one for years at my vacaton house. Works great. Well worth the money.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Drip irrigation is used about 90% of the time here in the tampa area for anything from small islands to acres of plants. We are using 1" black tubing with 1/4 insert lines with some slow drip and misters. Talking to our irrigation man, he reccomends that use of slow drip 24/7 will be the better way of irrigating a garden no matter the size. A bonus is that if you get the right nozzels, your cost in water usage will drop dramaticaly.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

My brother owns and runs a large drip irrigation company in ATL.
If you guys have any questions or need good prices on kits, equipment, parts ---- please let me know. 

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I could use something like that on my lawn in late summer. Gets really hot and dried here. Would be a mess to put in with so much rock in the soil I bet.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Last year I used a flow meter on the hose to water the lawn and garden. Purchased it at Lowes. The plus is it does not require batteries and if I get a nap attack on those lazy summer days, water is not waisted. Drawback is the need to manually turn it on. It also has a bypass setting so you don't need to remove it when using the hose for another purpose. Our city water pressure varies some depending on the time of day, so it would be a little more accurate as far a the amount of water used than a timer.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I also have a simple timer that came with a sprinkler I got. No batterys or anything, just set for how long you want it to run, then walk away. Works good, but you have to turn it on your self. It just shuts it off for you.


----------

